# Hello Everyone! New to IBS



## KadirOrcun (Jan 23, 2016)

I have been dealing with some intestinal issues since last November. I had a really bad pain on my right side (mostly lower quadrant) that sent me to ER. CT scan and urine test showed nothing at all related to my bowels. Nothing significant. But my pain was still there. It would get worse after eating and cause a lot of flatulance. At first, I thought I had colon cancer because I was constipated but then I was so stressed about it so I was not eating enough. I decided to go to GI specialist which diagnosed me with IBS but I was not satisfied because the pain was disturbing. I decided to go to another GI specialist and he said the same thing. I lost 5-8 pounds during that time. As of today, I'm still battling with the pain that comes and goes. I don't have any problem with my bowel movements. I go to bathroom once or twice a day. However, this abdominal cramping and gas are disturbing. I also had blood test recently which was completely fine. I was wondering if I am dealing something more serious than IBS. Chron's or UC maybe? Can any of you enlighten me? I'm really depressed about this...


----------

